# some wooden pallets are made from oak wood? good use for millipedes



## KyuZo (Nov 2, 2011)

I was doing some reading on wooden pallets and i found that some wooden pallets are made from oak woods. you can check the wood quality to tell if it's oak or soft pine wood, because some are also made from soft pine wood as well. most of them are made from oak though:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/pallets-made-out-oak-14835/ 

anyway, you can break them into small pieces soak them in water for a few days and mix them into the substrate for your millipedes.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 2, 2011)

That's an idea.  I'm thinking it might need composting for several weeks though, just guessing, oak can take a long time to break down even when it stays moist for a while.  But I'm sure you're thinking "small pieces", that'd speed it up for sure.  I've noticed that oak sticks an inch or less in diameter break down pretty fast.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 2, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> That's an idea.  I'm thinking it might need composting for several weeks though, just guessing, oak can take a long time to break down even when it stays moist for a while.  But I'm sure you're thinking "small pieces", that'd speed it up for sure.  I've noticed that oak sticks an inch or less in diameter break down pretty fast.


Lol, yup... small pieces.  so now, people don't have to stress about finding hard wood or buy them from anyone.  you can go on craigslist and find free wooden pallets everywhere


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 3, 2011)

It's not a bad idea, but even the small stuff will take a long time to break down to edibility for a millipede.  My dad uses a lot of oak in his wood shop but even the sawdust discarded outdoors takes well over one NW rainy season before it changes visibly.  Another option and you get the bonus of harvesting tasty 'shrooms:

http://www.fungi.com/plugs/index.html


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmm I was thinking pallets were treated with something. I can't remember what, but several years ago we had some and were thinking about making some raised garden beds. Several people said the wood was treated and wouldn't be safe. I'm not really sure, but you may want to look into it.


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the responses.  i'll look into it.  considering the fact that these wooden pallets are use only for a short period of time, i highly doubt that they put out the extra money to treat them with anything, but that's just my guess.  i'll have to do some more reading to make sure.

---------- Post added 11-03-2011 at 11:43 AM ----------




zonbonzovi said:


> It's not a bad idea, but even the small stuff will take a long time to break down to edibility for a millipede.  My dad uses a lot of oak in his wood shop but even the sawdust discarded outdoors takes well over one NW rainy season before it changes visibly.  Another option and you get the bonus of harvesting tasty 'shrooms:
> 
> http://www.fungi.com/plugs/index.html


I will consider this as well, thanks zonbonzovi!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 3, 2011)

you have to really watch those pallets though...some are heat treated, and im not sure if they use anything other than heat....it will have HT stamped on the sides of the pallet..


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 3, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> you have to really watch those pallets though...some are heat treated, and im not sure if they use anything other than heat....it will have HT stamped on the sides of the pallet..


why are heat treated pallets bad for the the bugs?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 3, 2011)

well if they use something other than heat, like maybe some kind of sealer...then it would be the same as feeding them pestisides...but i might be totally wrong..they might just use heat..


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 3, 2011)

okay, so i did my research and according to the link below, the use of Methyl bromide is 100% phased out after the year 2005.  that means that all the wooden pallets are only heat treated now.

http://www.epa.gov/ozone/mbr/


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 3, 2011)

cool...well good luck with it man..wasnt trying to pee in your cheerios...just cant be too careful...


----------



## KyuZo (Nov 3, 2011)

catfishrod69 said:


> cool...well good luck with it man..wasnt trying to pee in your cheerios...just cant be too careful...


oh yeah, no worries, thanks for looking out for me .  it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 3, 2011)

yep not a problem man.


KyuZo said:


> oh yeah, no worries, thanks for looking out for me .  it's better safe than sorry.


----------

